# 1980 Mongoose/MotoMag Restore Assembly



## Johnny Chingas (Jun 29, 2018)

Is there anyone in the Inland Empire or Orange County area of Southern California that could put my bike together?

I don't have the stand, nor the inclination to put this thing together!!

Let me know!!


----------



## rhenning (Jun 30, 2018)

Any bike shop could put that together.  Do you mean restore it or make it rideable?  Roger


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jul 1, 2018)

Johnny Chingas said:


> Is there anyone in the Inland Empire or Orange County area of Southern California that could put my bike together?
> 
> I don't have the stand, nor the inclination to put this thing together!!
> 
> Let me know!!





Se meh parro'


----------

